# Aligning Broadheads



## archeryforlife2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hoping for some quality advice here. I have been told it is a good idea to align broadheads to fletchings with a fixed blade broadhead. Does it truly make a difference? Will be using a 100 grain exodus.


----------



## tjdivo (Dec 16, 2017)

it is not necessary if bow is in tune. You may see some type of difference but for me and my level of shooting i dont think i can tell. i screw them on as tight as i can and shoot and they hit with my field points all day. each one is aligned different. 125 exodus and ramcats


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats and old myth...not necessary i would recommend . the use of Ferrl-Tite it a hot glue that keeps the tips from getting loose. heat up the threads, apply the glue use a broadhead wrench so not to cut your hand.


----------



## bcane98 (Nov 17, 2018)

I bought the adjustable Innerlock broadheads... couldn’t say if there was much of a difference, but it’s probably so small I’m not able to tell


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

My fletching is offset so it spins. Keep bow and arrows tuned consistently


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

don't think it makes much difference. but if OCD kicks in, go ahead an line 'em up. if YOU think it helps... it helps  
i do believe squaring your incert so that your broadhead seats square, is important.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I think your BH being in line/spinning true will mean more for accuracy than lining up blades with vanes.


----------

